# another way to get stench off your hands



## hotshot

by accident (cause it was the only thing i had) i discovered that after you been handleing stinky bait and fish guts, one good way to get rid of the stench is to use regular old go-jo mechanics hand cleaner. afterwards you will smell like a mechanic but that smell is better than rotten squid and it only last until you get a shower.


----------



## davdoc0011

have you tried toothpaste?


----------



## Jason

What's wrong w/ smelling like bait fish or squid??? I keep a bottle of menhaden oil on the dresser fer special occassionsoke:letsdrink


----------



## TCGrimsley

Cheap vodka works great too! I use a 2.50 dollar 5th at home, Hell, after you rinse, you don't even smell like a drunkard!:letsdrink


----------



## Huntinman

I have always been told to wash your hands with regular dish soap and when your done rub your hands all over the stainless steel of the sink. I know it works well for shrimp, not sure about other species.


----------



## lobsterman

Just fresh squeeze a lemon on your hands and the smell will be gone.


----------



## Shiznik

Last time this question came up, I decided my plan was gonna be the toothpaste, but has anyone tried the vanilla idea for our hands yets?


----------



## ballr4lyf

you can also try giving a skunk a hug... that'll get the fish smell off... 



Sorry... too much beer tonight. :letsdrink


----------



## John Becker

> *ballr4lyf (7/26/2009)*you can also try giving a skunk a hug... that'll get the fish smell off...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry... too much beer tonight. :letsdrink




hear soap and water works well too....not specific on soap. It ain't rocket science...


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

never tried the vodka, but I know lemon juice from concentreat works great! Just buy the large bottle and wash your hands with dishsoap and then pour lemon juice in your hands and rub really good.


----------



## hardcorehare

yeap i keep one of those little yellow plastic lemon things on the boat all the time just for killing the smell. lemon juice works wonders for fishy smelling hands


----------



## Jaypea

The stainless steel works good for many odors. Especially onions. You can buy a stainless steel bar, shaped like soap, at kitchen stores, Walmart.


----------



## wld1985

I'd think it work also, but after I've worked on something in the yard and have gotten grease on myhands with no Go-jo.. I wet my hands then take dish soap, then rubb my hands in dirty and scrap them together..


----------



## User6882

lemon juice works wonders, but make sure and check to see if you have any cuts or scrapes on your hands cuz it burns like hell


----------



## Perdidoguy

Take two saltine crackers, crush up and wash hands as if you're using soap. Takes the smell right out!!


----------



## deeptracks

diesel fuel will cut it pretty good.....


----------



## tripleblessing

I've had one of those stainless steel bars for years. Works great!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

pee on them


----------



## my3nme

If go-jo is the orange smelling stuff, ive used it for years fishing and at the hunting camp. 3 boys and a few gut shot deer i needed something to get the stank out


----------



## knot @ Work

You can always use the smell my finger joke...........

clorox works well also


----------



## beeritself

after a long hot crawfish boil, when your hands start to stinking, I always go back to what my Uncle Greg taught me. Saltine crackers and fresh lemon juice. Just mash them up and scrub your hands with them. It lights up all the cuts on your hands, but you smell good as new. It probably works the same with fish guts, or that smell you can get when your play on Cervantes at night.


----------



## drifterfisher

beeritself said:


> or that smell you can get when your play on Cervantes at night.



That'll get ya more than just a smell...


----------



## collardncornbread

old fashon lye soap.


----------



## LP

I use Windex or any other cheap glass cleaner. Keep a bottle in my truck. Works on fish, grease or anything else that soap won't remove.

oh yeah, it also cleans glass too


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

davdoc0011 said:


> have you tried toothpaste?


Toothpaste will take the smell of a billygoat off your hands so yeah fish guts is no problem. :thumbup:


----------



## cgharley

Hey thanks for the info. I cant stand the smell of fish guts on my hands and I try everything but nothing seems to work. Ill give this a try next time I clean fish.


----------



## Dragsmoker

How do you get the smell off your rod and reel. Mine smells like chicken
liver


----------



## Donnie24

Squeeze the juice out of a fresh lime an wash your hand with it but, watch out if you have any cuts though it'll sting a little!


----------



## Backwood

:thumbsup:toothpaste:thumbsup:


----------



## AndyS

After years of trying many get-the-fish-smell-off-your-hands remedies, I finally found the one that works best for me ..... dandruff shampoo - cheap Wally World "Equate" brand works fine.


----------



## SaltAddict

Just drop a deuce in the toilet, submerge hands, and shake hands vigorously. TADA no more fish smell.


----------



## aqua-holic

TCGrimsley said:


> Cheap vodka works great too! I use a 2.50 dollar 5th at home, Hell, after you rinse, you don't even smell like a drunkard!:letsdrink


 
OK, I tried the cheap vodka. Drank to whole bottle. It tasted lousy, the stink was still there, but I didn't care so much.


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

The alcohol in hand sanitizer works well also!


----------



## GIBBS29REG

Shiznik said:


> Last time this question came up, I decided my plan was gonna be the toothpaste, but has anyone tried the vanilla idea for our hands yets?


Vanilla works great on your hands. Use it on a sponge in the fix box too!
It is not the cheapest product, but it works


----------

